# why do we need copyright laws?



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Not a bad video on copyright protection

Lessons from fashion's free culture. [VIDEO]


----------



## LuvAmericanStyle (Sep 5, 2010)

I've been looking for that video for a few weeks now! Couldn't find it for some reason, then bingo here it is !! Thank you Binki!


----------

